
Gladys Project – Creating an open-source home assistant - pierregillesl
https://www.patreon.com/gladysproject/overview
======
chuhnk
I wish you the best of luck. I'm also using Patreon to sponsor my work on open
source [https://www.patreon.com/microhq](https://www.patreon.com/microhq).
It's a great platform to enable this opportunity. I hope you receive more
contributions to help you do it full time!

~~~
pierregillesl
Wow, I'm impressed by your Patreon! Congrats :)

~~~
chuhnk
Cheers! If you build something of value people will pay for your efforts as
long as you give them a way to :)

~~~
pierregillesl
Totally agree!

------
wilsonnb2
I like the project itself but the emojis seem like an odd choice. Including
them in a document that's intended to get people to pay you money seems
unprofessional to me.

I could be totally wrong about that though, I don't use Patreon so I'm not
sure what a page would usually look like. To be honest I've never really
understood the culture or appeal of the whole
Youtube/Podcasts/Patreon/Internet celebrities thing.

~~~
matte_black
Dead wrong. Emojis make copy more personable and increase conversions.

~~~
pierregillesl
Exactly that's the goal

It's a community project, not a contract :) So I try to be as close as
possible from my community

------
nestorD
Good luck for your project. Note that there is also Mycroft the Open Source
Virtual assistant : [https://mycroft.ai/](https://mycroft.ai/)

------
choxi
Are there many developers who make a living off of donations to their open
source work? Curious about whether it's viable to build a career off of open
source.

~~~
bckmn
I've been rolling an idea around my head to interview and write up stories on
some of these people. Here are some that fit (or come close to fitting) your
description that I've been talking to:

\- [https://sindresorhus.com](https://sindresorhus.com) \-
[https://github.com/slact](https://github.com/slact) \-
[https://www.patreon.com/microhq](https://www.patreon.com/microhq) \-
[https://github.com/feross/thanks/blob/master/index.js](https://github.com/feross/thanks/blob/master/index.js)

